# APD's



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Just had my new lil babies delivered, i have taken pics but cant find my camera lead lol so will upload them asap. They are lovely. Thank you Neil and Debra (kodakira) for delivering them :flrt: they are lovely!

Lucy x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes woman get that lead found quick sharp :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol jon has stolen it and i cant find it!!! :bash:

hehehe bam is wrestling with a peti filous pot and has her face stuck in it:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol jon has stolen it and i cant find it!!! :bash:
> 
> hehehe bam is wrestling with a peti filous pot and has her face stuck in it:flrt:


 
LOL its ace watching them do that i give mine the pots too an they will wrestle with it for an hour to get ever bit out :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

oooo that means ours will be here soon:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what are they?:blush: dormice


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> oooo that means ours will be here soon:flrt::flrt::flrt:


I have a picture of you now sat with a great big grin on your face all excited ditta :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

SiUK said:


> what are they?:blush: dormice


 
yeah si the african pygmy dormice : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ah cool  they are cute little things, I was hearing about Bam yesterday, I didint want to give Lily back at the shop, I was tempted to steal her :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

SiUK said:


> ah cool  they are cute little things, I was hearing about Bam yesterday, I didint want to give Lily back at the shop, I was tempted to steal her :lol2:


LOL so do you have a skunkie on order now si :whistling2::lol2:

thats it now you have met an cuddled an not wanted to give back......................you have been hit with the skunk love bug :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

ditta said:


> oooo that means ours will be here soon:flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
Yeps!  they said they were going to you once they left me... they are very loverly:flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

SiUK said:


> ah cool  they are cute little things, I was hearing about Bam yesterday, I didint want to give Lily back at the shop, I was tempted to steal her :lol2:


hahaha jon said that u had been in... was he saying nice things about her???!:flrt:
lily is gorgeous isnt she.. such a happy lil skunkie


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Not too sure how they have come out but we shall see!













































and one of bam for you Si a minute ago....










Lucy x


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> hahaha jon said that u had been in... was he saying nice things about her???!:flrt:
> lily is gorgeous isnt she.. such a happy lil skunkie


yeah he didnt say bad things :lol2: she is she was falling asleep in my arms


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> Not too sure how they have come out but we shall see!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awwwwwwwwwwwww luce they are gorgas :flrt:

I neeeeeeeeed bam huggles now i aint had them for ages :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> Not too sure how they have come out but we shall see!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww Bams sweet, I have never really been around skunks before, but unfortunately id never be allowed one


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol i no!! i will bring her to see you asap...! im sure she misses ur hugs too:flrt:
they are lovely arent they! i was like awwwww lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol i no!! i will bring her to see you asap...! im sure she misses ur hugs too:flrt:
> they are lovely arent they! i was like awwwww lol


 
YAAAAAAAAY im gonna get bam hugs wahooooooooooooo:flrt::flrt:


yeps they are sweet lil critters :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well neil n debs just left.......MINE ARE BEAUTIFUL IM TOTALLY IN LOVE:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta said:


> well neil n debs just left.......MINE ARE BEAUTIFUL IM TOTALLY IN LOVE:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


think she loves them more than me <<sulk>> neil left with more than he came with teehee


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> think she loves them more than me <<sulk>> neil left with more than he came with teehee


 
LOL cat what are you lighter of now then :lol2:


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

Those APD's are gorgeous!!!!<3<3

ans so's Bam skunk.

Heather.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> LOL cat what are you lighter of now then :lol2:


 2 rats and a baby lemming:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> 2 rats and a baby lemming:flrt:


LOL bless did debra have dom cuddles :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Just like to say we have met some lovely people today.

Its nice to be able to help people if we can. Really pleased they have all gone to lovely homes.

Thanks Cat and Ditta for showing your animals to my children they really loved it.

Matthew now has a long list of things he wants :bash: .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Just like to say we have met some lovely people today.
> 
> Its nice to be able to help people if we can. Really pleased they have all gone to lovely homes.
> 
> ...


 
LOL so your gonna be making more space for enclosures :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes the two oldest are going to be homeless soon :whistling2: :2thumb:.

Its all Cat's fault :lol2::lol2:.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Yes the two oldest are going to be homeless soon :whistling2: :2thumb:.
> 
> Its all Cat's fault :lol2::lol2:.


 
LOL naughty cat :lol2:

hmmm im sure you can build round the older 2 :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

They are taking up space, why build round when they can go :lol2::lol2:.


I noticed Cat never mentioned what she may be getting from us. ??.:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Yes the two oldest are going to be homeless soon :whistling2: :2thumb:.
> 
> Its all Cat's fault :lol2::lol2:.


 
why does everyon blame me?!?!?

hmph! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> They are taking up space, why build round when they can go :lol2::lol2:.
> 
> 
> I noticed Cat never mentioned what she may be getting from us. ??.:whistling2:


 
LOL yeah thats very true :lol2:


Ooooooo no what is she getting :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> why does everyon blame me?!?!?
> 
> hmph! :lol2:


 
cos you is a bad influence :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we'z gettin some zebity zebra meeces :flrt: and i want some med lemmings toooooo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we'z gettin some zebity zebra meeces :flrt: and i want some med lemmings toooooo


 
Oooooooo cool :flrt: more lil wodents for your collection :flrt::flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we'z gettin some zebity zebra meeces :flrt: and i want some med lemmings toooooo


Only problem is I daren't take them. I might come home with more rats :lol2::lol2::lol2:.

By the way Victoria sends :flrt::flrt: for her new babies.

and my new Lemming is stunning.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Only problem is I daren't take them. I might come home with more rats :lol2::lol2::lol2:.
> 
> By the way Victoria sends :flrt::flrt: for her new babies.


LOL she has plenty so there is always that problem hmmm then there will be the mice bubs ready soon too :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

APD are very high on my wishlist!!  Gorgeous!!


----------

